# What is this?



## huzz_tm (Apr 18, 2008)

what is this? A Laetacara something, but was sold as Dorsigera, but doesnt have the red belly.

Any help?

Thanks


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately Laetacara ... how big? almost all the genus looks the same when small. Dorsigera only show red bellies when breeding in my experience keeping them.


----------

